# A new work bench!!!



## lazylathe (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi All!

Being Thanksgiving long weekend in Canada and not having it at our house, i had some time to throw together a new bench!
One devoted to the Sherline Lathe and Mill!! All the other nasty brown working tools are in the other room...
I managed to put it all together with no splinters!! Quite an achievement!!
The first pic is of the whole bench, 8 feet wide and 2 1/2 deep with some storage underneath for bigger stuff!
Need to get two dedicated lights for the lathe and mill, ones that can be moved around. The fluorescent is okay for general lighting.

The second pic is of the Milling area. A bookshelf above with all sorts of books and wads of engine plans...
The Unimat has also somehow migrated out of the back room to sit in the middle of the new bench... ???

The third is of the long bed lathe and an assortment of tools hung on the back board and a radio!

And the last one is of my most recent acquisition!!!
Finally no more hack sawing by hand!!! It is a Milwaukee portable band saw!
Cuts through 2 inch brass in about 30 seconds!!!

A great buy in my books. Came from a welding shop where they had used it about 5 times and then stuck it in a cupboard because they bought a plasma cutter!

Hope you like the pics.
Maybe now i can start to build and engine.... ;D


----------



## black85vette (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice looking work area!  Thm:


----------



## ozzie46 (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice looking bench.

 The no splinters bit is a major plus. :big: :big: :big:

  Ron


----------



## vlmarshall (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice area, and 'm feeling lathe-envy here. ;D I'd seal that wood with something before you sling oily swarf all over it. Congrats on successful woodwork...something I'm horrible at.  :bow:


----------



## Kermit (Oct 12, 2009)

All my work spaces look that clean and uncluttered.


The First Day!  :big:




Good job with the bench Ron,
Kermit


----------



## ozzie46 (Oct 12, 2009)

[/quote]


Good job with the bench Ron,
Kermit 


[/quote]

I think you meant this for "lazylathe" Kermit.



 Ron


----------



## Kermit (Oct 12, 2009)

I certainly did.  I used the scroll downward when I was posting looking for Lazylathes name and locked onto yours by mistake.

Sorry ;D

I'll try to do better, but I will probably screw that up too!


----------



## cfellows (Oct 12, 2009)

Workbench?  Heck, that's a whole machine shop... Nice!

Chuck


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 12, 2009)

The sole purpose of work benches at my place seem to be to set things on. Very little work ever gets done on my "work" benches. They get more and more things piled on top of them untill there is no visible space left to pile anything on. I learned long ago that its better for me to have a small 24" x 48" work table with a vice mounted on it and nothing else.--At least there is a limit to how much stuff you can pile on a table that small and still be able to use the vice.----Brian


----------



## lazylathe (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks guys!!
It is good to finally have a decent place to work at!

Brian, as for the vice it is in the room next door on my wood working bench.
It is a beast that i just made some aluminum jaw liners for so i can clamp soft metal without marking the surface.

I seem to have too many tools...
A lot of the metal work stuff lives in the other room, like the taps and dies, screwdrivers, sockets, wrenches, etc etc...

I am going to try and just keep the Sherline stuff on this bench and a few other essential items one requires to be close at hand!

But in all fairness we will see how long that idea lasts!!! ;D


----------

